# Huadiwan - The biggest aquarium market in GuangZhou - China - 12/2012



## caxinh

We would like to share with you some of my photos at huadiwan - the biggest aquarium market in GuangZhou - China - 12/2012:


----------



## caxinh




----------



## caxinh




----------



## caxinh

(For more photos, please visit: Hành Trình Khám Phá | .:: Cá Xinh - Bể Thủy Sinh Hà Nội ::. )


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Wow. Some great photos there.
Crazy how the fish are displayed in bags on the street!

What's the soup/ curry in the fourth last photo? Looks delicious.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Henry

I can't help but feel Chinese aquascapers have something of an advantage over us here in the UK  I'd spend obscene amounts of money if I went there!


----------



## Brian Murphy

I could live there very easily, aquascaping morning to night lol


----------



## caxinh

What's the soup/ curry in the fourth last photo? Looks delicious. ==> We call them "GuiLin Mi Fen", one kind of noodle, traditional food of GuiLin, one city of China.


----------



## Ian Holdich

Thanks for sharing Cax, must get over to China soon...


----------



## kirk

Now I've realized i need more stuff. nice pics too . That's a store that looks like it has everything ,China is looking more and more appealing


----------



## James D

Looks great Caxinh, thanks for sharing.

I normally visit Beijing to see family every six months or so but sadly I'm not going this year. I say sadly because I discovered this place the other day while I was browsing about on line - maybe next year.


----------



## Lindy

Nice market but your girlfriend is beautiful! I can say that cos I'm a girl....


----------



## Ian Holdich

ldcgroomer said:


> Nice market but your girlfriend is beautiful! I can say that cos I'm a girl....



I didn't want to say anything, but it's good to see hot women on ukaps...; )


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Ian Holdich said:


> Thanks for sharing Cax, must get over to China soon...



Taxishare?


----------



## mlgt

I wonder if there is anything similar to this in Zhongshan?


----------



## ourmanflint

Reminds me of my favourite market in the world.. Chatuchak in Bangkok!!


----------



## Yo-han

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Taxishare?


u
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[.yg]u vs..g,  ccc . f.
gg[URL]hx[/URL][/vvv,nxgzny]


ldcgroomer said:


> Nice market but your girlfriend is beautiful! I can say that cos I'm a girl....


c.  .


Ian Holdich said:


> I didn't want to say anything, but it's good to see hot women on ukaps...; )





Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Taxishare?


----------



## Yo-han

nice


----------



## Yo-han

...


----------

